# Which truck tool box do you recommend?



## ck40711 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey fellow outdoorsman, I just bought a Dodge Ram 1500 (2010) and am looking to get a bed tool box for it.  I have never owned a toolbox, so I was hoping to get advice from some people.  Are their any brands you recommend?  Is there a certain material or design you recommend?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 18, 2011)

Dont buy a Home Depot Husky, junk.
The lowes brand Kobalt aint bad.
The cam lock boxes are real nice.
Then Weathershield and high dollar boxes.


----------



## jcountry (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a UWS box I bought used.  Has been just great!  No troubles at all...


----------



## merc123 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have one I don't know the make of (came with truck) but it is a low profile box.  I really like that.  Not a whole lot of bulk sticking up outside of the bed.


----------



## bteate (Feb 20, 2011)

Weatherguard is the best I've ever had, but expensive. My next choice is UWS, not that bad of a price and are well made. I've never had a problem with any of the 8 of them I've owned, both low-profile and regular style. I used to have a Cam-Locker on a work truck I drove and wouldn't give for one, but it got used regularly and just could'nt hold up. 
The only Weathergaurd I had came off a truck that another employee was driving and wrecked it, totalled the truck (rolled it on the side of I-75) and the box had a 2" gash in the lid but never warped and opened perfect fot the next 4 years until I sold the truck and let it go with it.


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 24, 2011)

UWS, I have had several and some were flimsy, some leaked. Never had a problem with UWS.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 24, 2011)

I dont know how hard you are on your equipment but if you are like me a UWS will not hold up very well.  they are flimsy and the latches do not hold up very well.  Also the latches are on the middle of the box so if you have your bed loaded down with stuff you cannot open them.  I would go with a weatherguard or camlocker.  I have a weatherguard now and it is night and day better.  It is very strong and has latches on the outside of the box.  Delta makes some good boxes to if you get their top of the line one


----------



## obadiah (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the UWS toolboxes but, like Barroll said, if the bed is full it can sometimes be difficult to get to the latches.  I've had a regular box, low profile box, and a deep box and like the deep box the most (I like to have whatever I may need in there and it offers plenty of space).


----------



## mdgmc84 (Feb 24, 2011)

UWS is what i have. used to have something different that came on a truck i had bout but don't remember what it was. that truck got stole. when i got a new truck i put another toolbox in it, got a uws thats been 6 years or so now and i have absolutely no complaints, but im not too hard on it. it actually sits in the bed and doesnt go over the side.


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 27, 2011)

Another vote for UWS


----------

